
Ask HN: What is your favorite web scraping tool? - pyeu
It would be nice if you share tutorials as well.
======
mtmail
238 comments in a recent discussion "Ask HN: What are best tools for web
scraping?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15694118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15694118)

------
tinymollusk
I use scrapy, although it doesn't do great w/ JS heavy sites unless you can
figure out the ajax request and just simulate those. Tutorials are pretty easy
to find, as it's the top python based scraping tool.

